

Ask HN: Angel List and fake profiles / investors - tremt

Hey guys,<p>I recently added my startup on Angel List and I am getting pitches from some investors, which is all good.<p>However, those investors do not look very real. All of them (that contacted me so far), had a free email account (gmail, gmx or yahoo) and had some companies in their linkedin profiles / twitter profiles that do not look real. In a few of them it looks like a fake identity was created only to be used on Angel List.<p>Have you guys noticed it before?<p>Am I being too paranoid?
======
MikeHo
How many followers do these said investors have on Twitter or connections in
their linkedin profiles?

You should be able to find a decent amount of hits by simply googling their
name and their respected companies.

~~~
tremt
We did and they have few followers, few connections on them...

Should I post names here for people to take a look? I also noticed that thet
were doing a bunch of introductions there.

~~~
naval
Why don't you email me instead Tremt, and I will investigate. No point in
launching a public witchhunt :-) I'm at naval at angel dot co.

------
simonk
team@angel.co if there are fake profiles, the team at angelist will want to
know

